# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تصميم جديد

## نبض

بتمنى يعجبكم هالتصميك

----------


## نبض

[flash1=http://dc03.arabsh.com/i/01893/j3upfps5abfp.swf]WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=350[/flash1]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبدع يا نبض

بس كأنو مافي صوت

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اي صح الصوت ما انتبهت عليه غير هلئ انه رايح 

بس ولا يهمكم رح اعمل واحد جديد وفي صوت [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:burlywood;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]تم تعديل الصوت  والحجم والاسم 

اسف للتاخير 

[flash1=http://dc04.arabsh.com/i/01893/ayizdvovak0p.swf]WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=350[/flash1][/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا سامحت الجميع بس للاسف ما حدا سامحني


حلوووو وربي مبدع المنتدى

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]تسلمي يا صديقه 

الابداع والتميز هو وجودك هون [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو كتير نبض

----------


## shams spring

*حلو كتير
يسلمو*  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]رنيم 

شمس 



كلمة يقف خلفها الكثير ..
لقد أصبحت كابوس يتمسك فيه الكثير ..
كلمة موجوده في عالم الحمقى ..
وأصبحت كلمة أساسيه في قاموس الكسل 
انها المستحيل 
ما في شئ مستحيل يلي حابب يتعلم سهل انه 

يتعلم اي شئ 

وانا بالخدمه [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## المصمم يزن جبريل

:15 9 14[1]: مبدع يا نبض

----------


## وسام المصري

مبدع يانبض يسلموو

----------


## أشرف حبيب

يديك العافية المجهود الطيب

----------

